# last wrap of the year



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

split diamond fade on a 10' 2-6 for mid range slinging


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Pretty work!


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow that is a busy wrap, the more I look at it the more details I notice. Very nice work.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's awesome!!!!!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice looking wrap.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice Job.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Looks good!!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

TY gentlemen,


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Dude! Thats an amazing thread job bro.Cant imagine how to do it. just too much stuff. Would like to know though.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

chriscustom said:


> Dude! Thats an amazing thread job bro.Cant imagine how to do it. just too much stuff. Would like to know though.


chris,it's not that hard,ALL crosswraps are variations of simple diamonds or chevrons,as soon as you understand that principle the process opens up considerably,this wrap is nothing more than a diamond with 1 color going down the blank and one color going up the blank,then faded each color as you work the diamond.this wrap is consider a "open wrap" because i left the pattern threads show in the gap giving it the extra depth,if i had closed the threads it would have had a black border around all the diamonds.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

That makes my head hurt. Nice thread work.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

*finished*

NYs resolution to do more with guide wraps,GAWD what a PITA!!!


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

That is beautiful work. Congrats.


----------

